# Creative 20GB - Zen, Zen Touch, Zen Sleek



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm not sure which one is the best...

Creative Zen Sleek - 20GB
http://www.creative.com/products/pr...4&product=13599

Creative Zen - 20GB
http://www.creative.com/products/pr...uct=11519&nav=1

Creative Zen Touch - 20GB
http://www.creative.com/products/pr...uct=10274&nav=1

They are all 20GB so I dont know what the differences are. So from 1-3, 1 being the best how would they go?

1.
2.
3.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've moved this to reviews, Random wasn't really the place for it.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I actually changed my mind.. I probably don't even need 20gigs..So i decided to look at the prices for a 6gig micro. But then i saw this...

http://ask2.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=1028502/search=zen

This is a NOMAD Jukebox Zen NX 30GB for $185.50
When a Zen Micro 6GB Black costs $191.90

I am getting so frustrated with these prices.


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

the nomad dosnt have a hold button and is really bulky. I have the touch,it is pretty cool, a little big. The sleek is supposed to beat the ipod in battery, weight, and sound quality. The quality is a deal for me as it it pluged into my car stero the vast majority of the time.


----------

